# Schwimmerschalter



## Trautchen (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich möchte mir einen Schwimmerschalter zulegen.

Die Preise schwanken dabei zwischen 5 und 50 Euro 

Muß man dabei auf etwas bestimmtes/besonderes achten oder warum gibt es da solche Unterschiede?


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

hi kleine

für deine pumpenkammer ist kein schwimmschalter nötig.

dei läuft auch ganz gut mit schwerkraft.


----------



## thomas.pajonk (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Hallo!


Erst einmal eine Gegenfrage: Was soll der Schwimmschalter denn schalten und  welche Schaltströme treten auf?


----------



## Trautchen (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*



Jürgen-V schrieb:


> hi kleine
> 
> für deine pumpenkammer ist kein schwimmschalter nötig.
> 
> dei läuft auch ganz gut mit schwerkraft.




jürgeli, darum gehts mir doch nicht.    klar läuft dat mit Schwerkraft...

ich will nur vermeiden, daß die Pumpe irgendwann mal trocken läuft. 
... die war nämlich teuer 1

und wenn sowieso ein Schacht gebuddelt wird, dann kann ich die Pumpe doch so tief legen, daß da ein Schwimmerschalter drangeht und die Pumpe notfalls abschaltet, wenn sich mal was zusetzt oder ähnliches...

Thomas, habe ich jetzt Deine Frage beantwortet?

Schaltströme? ... das weiß ich nicht :shock, der Schalter soll einfach nur die Pumpe abschalten, ehe die trockenläuft


----------



## zickenkind (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Hallo Anke,

habe die gleichen Überlegungen wie Du gehabt. Nur mit dem unterschied das meine Pumpe im Teich am Grund liegt. Sollte mal der Schlauch oder ähnliches kaputt gehen dann wird gepumpt bis das Wasser weg ist. 
Habe mir deshalb bei 1,2,3 so einen Schwimmerschlter wie er an Tauchpumpen vorkommt gekauft. Leider nur noch nicht verbaut da ich noch nicht dazu gekommen bin. Diese Schwimmerschalter gibt es komplett mit Steckdose, heisst dein Pumpenstecker wird dort reingesteckt, wie bei einer Zeitschaltuhr oder auch ohne alles,  nur Kabel und Schwimmerschalter. Bei mir war noch ein Gewicht dabei um die Höhe des Schaltvorganges einstellen zu können. War mit ich glaube ca. 30€ + Porto dabei.
Denke das Geld ist eine gute Investition, in bezug auf unsere Teichbewohner.

Habe mal eben noch einen Link gefunden, nur habe ich eine ander Kabellänge gewählt.   http://cgi.ebay.de/Schwimmerschalter-3-Meter-Kabel-Befuellen-oder-Entleeren_W0QQitemZ300321277413QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Bewässern?hash=item45ec8b05e5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1229%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## lollo (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*



Trautchen schrieb:


> ich will nur vermeiden, daß die Pumpe irgendwann mal trocken läuft. ... die war nämlich teuer



Hallo Anke,

wenn du eine Markenpumpe eingesetzt hast, wird sie einen Trockenlaufschutz besitzen. (Bedienungsanleitung)
Wenn sie an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich sitzt, und du verhindern möchtest das er im schlimmsten Fall mal leergepumt wird, ist eine Abschaltung der Pumpe über einen Schwimmerschalter eine Sicherheit.


----------



## Trautchen (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Hallo Lothar, da muß ich  noch mal nachlesen, es ist eine Seerose 5000. 

Die Pumpe wird ihren Platz in einem Pumpenschacht finden und diesen "im Falle eines Falles" leerpumpen. 
Um den Teich muß ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
Wenn da ein Trockenlaufschutz integriert ist, dann hätte ich ja tatsächlich eine Sorge weniger....


----------



## matzeed7 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Ich hatte meinen bei westfalia gekauft, mit 10m Kabellänge für ca 30€
man muss nur beachten welchen man bestellt, da es ja zwei Sorten gibt. Die einen schalten ein und die anderen aus!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trautchen (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

 was?

siehste, auf solche Infos bin ich scharf....
Danke Matze.

Ich habe aber mal einen für 4 euro nochwas gesehen, mal sehen ob ich den wiederfinde. Deswegen bin ich ein wenig stutzig geworden...


----------



## matzeed7 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Sorry war doch von CONRAD.de nicht von Westfalia


----------

